# Il male...



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Un Professore universitario di filosofia in un noto College sfidò i suoi studenti con la seguente domanda: “Dio ha creato tutto ciò che esiste?” Un coraggioso studente rispose: “Sì, lo ha fatto!” “Dio ha davvero creato tutto?” ribadì il Professore. “Sì Signore, sicuramente!” rispose lo studente. Il Professore allora disse: “Se Dio ha creato tutto, allora ha creato il male; e, dato che il male esiste, e secondo il principio che le nostre opere definiscono chi siamo, allora possiamo supporre che Dio sia malvagio!” Lo studente rimase in silenzio e non poté rispondere alla definizione ipotetica del Professore. Egli, fiero di sé, si vantò con la classe che, ancora una volta, aveva dimostrato l’inutilità di una fede religiosa.
Un altro studente alzo la mano e disse: “Posso farle io una domanda, Signor Professore?” “Ma certo!” disse lui. Lo studente si alzò e chiese: “Professore, il freddo esiste?” “Ma che domanda è? Certo che esiste! Non hai mai sentito freddo?” Gli altri studenti si misero a ridere della domanda, ma il giovane rispose: “In verità, Signore, il freddo non esiste. Secondo le leggi della fisica, ciò che noi consideriamo freddo è semplicemente la mancanza di calore. Ogni corpo o oggetto è suscettibile a studio quando ha o trasmette energia, ed il calore è ciò che fa avere o trasmettere energia a un corpo o materia. Lo zero assoluto, meno 460° Farenheit, è l’assenza totale di calore; ed a quella temperatura, ogni corpo o materia diviene inerte ed incapace di reazione. Il freddo non esiste: abbiamo creato noi questa parola per descrivere come ci sentiamo quando non c’è calore.” Lo studente continuò: “Professore, esiste il buio?” Il Professore rispose: “Certo!” Lo studente rispose ancora: “Ancora una volta la devo contraddire, non esiste nemmeno il buio. Il buio è in verità solo l’assenza della luce. Possiamo studiare la luce, ma non il buio. In effetti possiamo usare il Prisma di Newton per dividere la luce bianca in molti colori e studiare le varie lunghezze d’onda di ogni colore, ma non si può misurare il buio. Un semplice raggio di luce può penetrare in un mondo di tenebre ed illuminarlo. Come facciamo a sapere quanto sia buio uno spazio? Misuriamo la quantità di luce presente in esso, esatto? Il buio è un termine usato dall’uomo per descrivere ciò che succede quando non c’è presenza di luce.” Infine, il giovane chiese: “Professore, il male esiste?” Adesso incerto, il Professore rispose: “Certo, come ho detto prima, lo vediamo tutti i giorni; è evidente negli esempi quotidiani del comportamento inumano dell’uomo verso i suoi simili. E’ presente nella moltitudine di crimini e di violenza che vediamo ovunque nel mondo. Queste cose sono solo manifestazioni del male.” Lo studente rispose: “Il male non esiste, Signore, o perlomeno non esiste di per sé; il male è semplicemente l’assenza di Bene. Come per il freddo o il buio, è una parola che l’uomo ha inventato per descrivere l’assenza di Bene. Il male è il risultato di ciò che avviene quando l’uomo non ha o ha poco Bene nella sua vita. E’ come il freddo che si sente quando manca il calore, o il buio che si percepisce quando non c’è luce.” Lo studente si mise a sedere, e nel silenzio generale così fece anche il Professore. 
Le cronache riportano il nome dello studente: Albert Einstein.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un Professore universitario di filosofia in un noto College sfidò i suoi studenti con la seguente domanda: “Dio ha creato tutto ciò che esiste?” Un coraggioso studente rispose: “Sì, lo ha fatto!” “Dio ha davvero creato tutto?” ribadì il Professore. “Sì Signore, sicuramente!” rispose lo studente. Il Professore allora disse: “Se Dio ha creato tutto, allora ha creato il male; e, dato che il male esiste, e secondo il principio che le nostre opere definiscono chi siamo, allora possiamo supporre che Dio sia malvagio!” Lo studente rimase in silenzio e non poté rispondere alla definizione ipotetica del Professore. Egli, fiero di sé, si vantò con la classe che, ancora una volta, aveva dimostrato l’inutilità di una fede religiosa.
> Un altro studente alzo la mano e disse: “Posso farle io una domanda, Signor Professore?” “Ma certo!” disse lui. Lo studente si alzò e chiese: “Professore, il freddo esiste?” “Ma che domanda è? Certo che esiste! Non hai mai sentito freddo?” Gli altri studenti si misero a ridere della domanda, ma il giovane rispose: “In verità, Signore, il freddo non esiste. Secondo le leggi della fisica, ciò che noi consideriamo freddo è semplicemente la mancanza di calore. Ogni corpo o oggetto è suscettibile a studio quando ha o trasmette energia, ed il calore è ciò che fa avere o trasmettere energia a un corpo o materia. Lo zero assoluto, meno 460° Farenheit, è l’assenza totale di calore; ed a quella temperatura, ogni corpo o materia diviene inerte ed incapace di reazione. Il freddo non esiste: abbiamo creato noi questa parola per descrivere come ci sentiamo quando non c’è calore.” Lo studente continuò: “Professore, esiste il buio?” Il Professore rispose: “Certo!” Lo studente rispose ancora: “Ancora una volta la devo contraddire, non esiste nemmeno il buio. Il buio è in verità solo l’assenza della luce. Possiamo studiare la luce, ma non il buio. In effetti possiamo usare il Prisma di Newton per dividere la luce bianca in molti colori e studiare le varie lunghezze d’onda di ogni colore, ma non si può misurare il buio. Un semplice raggio di luce può penetrare in un mondo di tenebre ed illuminarlo. Come facciamo a sapere quanto sia buio uno spazio? Misuriamo la quantità di luce presente in esso, esatto? Il buio è un termine usato dall’uomo per descrivere ciò che succede quando non c’è presenza di luce.” Infine, il giovane chiese: “Professore, il male esiste?” Adesso incerto, il Professore rispose: “Certo, come ho detto prima, lo vediamo tutti i giorni; è evidente negli esempi quotidiani del comportamento inumano dell’uomo verso i suoi simili. E’ presente nella moltitudine di crimini e di violenza che vediamo ovunque nel mondo. Queste cose sono solo manifestazioni del male.” Lo studente rispose: “Il male non esiste, Signore, o perlomeno non esiste di per sé; il male è semplicemente l’assenza di Bene. Come per il freddo o il buio, è una parola che l’uomo ha inventato per descrivere l’assenza di Bene. Il male è il risultato di ciò che avviene quando l’uomo non ha o ha poco Bene nella sua vita. E’ come il freddo che si sente quando manca il calore, o il buio che si percepisce quando non c’è luce.” Lo studente si mise a sedere, e nel silenzio generale così fece anche il Professore.
> Le cronache riportano il nome dello studente: Albert Einstein.


ma...
quando c'ho il Mal di Stomaco...ce l'ho io, mica te!!... O no!!! 
come canta vasco rossi.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

gran mente l'albert!


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gran mente l'albert!


grande mente indubbiamente, ma non in questo caso. 
o, per lo meno, riguardo al male. il male non è assenza di bene. 
il male non è assenza di nulla. il male è un assoluto. semmai è il bene che è assenza di male.


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> grande mente indubbiamente, ma non in questo caso.
> o, per lo meno, riguardo al male. il male non è assenza di bene.
> *il male non è assenza di nulla. il male è un assoluto*. semmai è il bene che è assenza di male.


sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> grande mente indubbiamente, ma non in questo caso.
> o, per lo meno, riguardo al male. il male non è assenza di bene.
> il male non è assenza di nulla. il male è un assoluto. semmai è il bene che è assenza di male.


 Questo vale ovviamente solo per te. Sai com'è... sembra che tu stia enunciando un assoluto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io invece sono d'accordo con l'Albert...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> grande mente indubbiamente, ma non in questo caso.
> o, per lo meno, riguardo al male.* il male non è assenza di bene*.
> il male non è assenza di nulla. il male è un assoluto. semmai è il bene che è assenza di male.


perchè escludi questa teoria?

a me in realtà sembra di una logicità elementare. Infatti non ci avevo pensato


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo vale ovviamente solo per te. Sai com'è... sembra che tu stia enunciando un assoluto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti lo ho enunciato come assoluto.
la morte è un assoluto. il male è un assoluto.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè escludi questa teoria?
> 
> a me in realtà sembra di una logicità elementare. Infatti non ci avevo pensato


 Enunciata tra l'altro tanti secoli fa dal grandissimo S. Agostino.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti lo ho enunciato come assoluto.
> la morte è un assoluto. il male è un assoluto.



la morte è un assoluto per te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è tutto relativo...per te lo è per me no


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti lo ho enunciato come assoluto.
> la morte è un assoluto. il male è un assoluto.


 Ma va la... relativizza, che è meglio... mi ricordi il pastore tedesco


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

il buio è assenza di luce ma il male non è solo assenza di bene; è la sua offesa  .


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> il buio è assenza di luce ma il male *non è solo* assenza di bene; è la sua offesa .


 Non è solo... già mi piace di più.


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2009)

*Il male*

è assenza di sentimenti.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> è assenza di sentimenti.


a volte è l'iper sentimento: la rabbia feroce, l'invidia , la perversone



"_Voi pensate, forse, che io dubiti ancora che il personaggio che mi appare nell'allucinazione sia io stesso e non sia davvero il diavolo"
"E... lo vedete realmente? Vedete realmente una figura ben definita?"
"Sì lo vedo, lo vedo così, come vedo ora voi... e talvolta lo vedo e non sono persuaso di vederlo, benché lo veda... talvolta non so chi dei due realmente esista: io o lui..."_
_F. M. Dostoevski, I Demòni, 
'Confessione di Stavrogin'_


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a volte è l'iper sentimento: la rabbia feroce, l'invidia , la perversone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... e la "passione"?


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e la "passione"?


fa scaturire l'uno e l'altra...
comunque dante , per non saper né leggere , né scrivere
paolo e francesca li ha messi all'inferno


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> il buio è assenza di luce ma il male non è solo assenza di bene; è la sua offesa .


Non vive comunque di "luce propria"....esiste solo se si relaziona al bene...


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non vive comunque di "luce propria"....esiste solo se si relaziona al bene...


 e viceversa


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> fa scaturire l'uno e l'altra...
> comunque dante , per non saper né leggere , né scrivere
> paolo e francesca li ha messi all'inferno


Vero ... fanno parte della stessa medaglia.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e viceversa


quindi nessuno dei due è un valore assoluto...come sosteneva albertino...


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> fa scaturire l'uno e l'altra...
> comunque *dante , per non saper né leggere , né scrivere*
> *paolo e francesca li ha messi all'inferno*


"Dante alle porte di Paolo e Francesca,
spia chi fa meglio di lui:
lì dietro si racconta un amore normale, 
ma lui saprà poi renderlo tanto geniale.
E il viaggio all'inferno ora fallo da solo,
con l'ultima invidia lasciata
là, sotto un lenzuolo.
Sorpresa sulla porta di una felicità,
la bomba ha risparmiato la normalità."


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e viceversa


eretica.


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Io non sono d'accordo*

il male è assenza.


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

*il male...*

Torture e violenze sessuali a un disabile
quattro uomini in manette nel Trevigiano



*TREVISO* - Per due settimane hanno sottoposto ad atroci sevizie e violenze sessuali un uomo con forti disagi psichici. Quattro giostrai sono stati arrestati dai carabinieri di Montebelluna. 

Agghiaccianti e raccapriccianti i supplizi inferti dai quattro alla vittima, un trentaduenne che vive con il fratello e il padre nel trevigiano, tutti e tre con problemi di alcolismo. Convinto dai quattro aguzzini a dare una mano nella ristrutturazione di una casa, una volta nello stabile l'uomo è stato segregato e sottoposto a terribili violenze, costretto anche a cibarsi di escrementi di cane. 

E' stato il fratello della vittima a confidarsi con un avvocato che si è poi rivolto ai carabinieri anche se il trentaduenne, inizialmente, ha rifiutato di sporgere denuncia per paura di essere ucciso. I militari dell'arma hanno però proceduto d'ufficio dopo aver accertato, tra i reati, la violenza sessuale di gruppo. Alla fine la vittima ha collaborato con il pm trevigiano Valeria Sanzari, raccontando l'inferno in cui aveva vissuto per quelle due settimane. 

In possesso degli investigatori ci sono 15 filmati delle violenze imposte al trentaduenne. Gli indagati sono accusati a vario titolo di violenza privata, violenza sessuale individuale, violenza di gruppo, sequestro di persona e lesioni personali gravi. Gli arresti sono stati compiuti uno a Ponzano (Treviso), due a Trevignano (Treviso) e l'ultimo all'aeroporto Canova di Treviso dal quale uno degli indagati stava tentando la fuga.


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Torture e violenze sessuali a un disabile
> quattro uomini in manette nel Trevigiano
> 
> 
> ...


 
quanta brava gente.....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

ecco il male. Gratuito e puro.


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco il male. *Gratuito e puro*.


 Infatti. Qui io sento buio... mancanza di luce, vuoto. Assenza, non presenza.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti. Qui io sento buio... mancanza di luce, vuoto. Assenza, non presenza.


sicuramente l'ambiente, la cultura, l'habitat  influiscono e non poco ma io sono fermamente convinta che ci siano persone più predisposte al male, più prive di morale a prescindere


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2009)

Agghiacciante


----------



## Grande82 (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti. Qui io sento buio... mancanza di luce, vuoto. Assenza, non presenza.


ma solo perchè lo 'senti' non è detto che ci sia, che sia totale.. come il freddo... puoi arrivare a temperature assurdamente basse, ma lo zero assoluto... nessuno c'è mai riuscito...


comunque il racconto mi ha messo i brividi  e l'ho trovato bellissimo... ora me lo stampo. grazie


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> comunque il racconto mi ha messo i brividi e l'ho trovato bellissimo... ora me lo stampo. grazie


racconto???


----------



## Grande82 (21 Gennaio 2009)

iniziale..... scusate, mi sono forse spiegata male!
intendevo il racconto iniziale!


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

Ma nella nostra realtà, quella umana, il male assoluto ed il bene assoluto non esistono.
Niente è totalmente bene, niente è totalmente male.
Forse perchè, nella realtà umana, che è fatta di materia, di fisica, di cose che si possono toccare e vedere non esiste l'assoluto.
Il Bene e il Male sono concetti astratti: quando poi si incarnano, in persone, fatti, cose , parole non sono così distinti l'uno dall'altro, o meglio così distinguibili.

Nel Vangelo Cristo combatte il Male, il demonio. Quindi, se lo combatte, gli riconosce una esistenza derivata da quella divina (perchè l'unico creatore è Dio), ma ormai separata...ma non lo so, temo di essermi incartata.


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sicuramente l'ambiente, la cultura, l'habitat influiscono e non poco ma *io sono fermamente convinta che ci siano persone più predisposte al male, più prive di morale a prescindere*


Se ho capito bene cioè, tu dici che un essere umano, escludendo i fattori ambientali, sociale o culturale (che comunque contano), possa essere sin fin dalla nascita più predisposto al male di un altro?
Chissà...


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene cioè, tu dici che un essere umano, escludendo i fattori ambientali, sociale o culturale (che comunque contano), possa essere sin fin dalla nascita più predisposto al male di un altro?
> Chissà...


pure io lo penso, ma sono fermamente convinta che società, cultura e ambiente pesino moltissimo


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma solo perchè lo 'senti' non è detto che ci sia, che sia totale.. come il freddo... puoi arrivare a temperature assurdamente basse, ma lo zero assoluto... nessuno c'è mai riuscito...
> 
> 
> comunque il racconto mi ha messo i brividi e l'ho trovato bellissimo... ora me lo stampo. grazie


Non ho detto che è totale... al male puro (o meglio, alla totale assenza di bene), come allo zero puro, non si può arrivare.
Guarda che non è un racconto... che dici??? E' una notizia presa dalla Repubblica di oggi...


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma nella nostra realtà, quella umana, il male assoluto ed il bene assoluto non esistono.
> Niente è totalmente bene, niente è totalmente male.
> Forse perchè, nella realtà umana, che è fatta di materia, di fisica, di cose che si possono toccare e vedere non esiste l'assoluto.
> Il Bene e il Male sono concetti astratti: quando poi si incarnano, in persone, fatti, cose , parole non sono così distinti l'uno dall'altro, o meglio così distinguibili.
> ...


 E ne sanno qualcosa quei poveri maiali innocenti...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è totale... al male puro (o meglio, alla totale assenza di bene), come allo zero puro, non si può arrivare.
> Guarda che non è un racconto... che dici??? E' una notizia presa dalla Repubblica di oggi...


Parla del racconto di Albert stontonato


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene cioè, tu dici che un essere umano, escludendo i fattori ambientali, sociale o culturale (che comunque contano), possa essere sin fin dalla nascita più predisposto al male di un altro?
> Chissà...


bhè, come la vedi che in certe famiglie ci sia un figlio egualmente trattato bene e coccolato che commette reati che l'altro non commette?
è pieno.


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

*opsss... pardon, Big!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Parla del racconto di Albert stontonato


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, come la vedi che in certe famiglie ci sia un figlio egualmente trattato bene e coccolato che commette reati che l'altro non commette?
> è pieno.


 Bisogna vedere se i fattori ambientali sono stati davvero gli stessi... stesso affetto, stessa presenza, stesse compagnie frequentate dopo. Non sottovalutare l'amplificazione che nel tempo possono avere differenze apparentemente marginali.
Però tendo a pensare che hai ragione... ciò che si eredita, (chissà cosa c'è davvero nel dna...) conta molto.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere se i fattori ambientali sono stati davvero gli stessi... stesso affetto, stessa presenza, stesse compagnie frequentate dopo. Non sottovalutare l'amplificazione che nel tempo possono avere differenze apparentemente marginali.
> Però tendo a pensare c*he hai ragione...* ciò che si eredita, (chissà cosa c'è davvero nel dna...) conta molto.
























  uomo....


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

*ah le donne...*



Asudem ha detto:


> uomo....


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (21 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non vive comunque di "luce propria"....esiste solo se si relaziona al bene...


Concordo in pieno.
Tutto quello che viene descritto in questo thread, come bene o male, ha un suo contrario opposto e speculare in qualche altro essere vivente, da qualche parte la fuori nell'universo.

Io sono per natura ed indole uno che vorrebbe rivalutare al massimo la tradizione, i famosi "old good times" come categoria generica per la quale il passato è meglio del presente perché i confini bene/male erano più definiti e definibili, vorrei aggrapparmici con le unghie e con i denti all'ontologicamente bene ed ontologicamente male.
Ma contro il fascino irresistibile del relativismo non riesco a spuntarla, né sul piano logico e tanto meno su quello dialettico.
Per anni mi sono atteggiato a crociato della fedeltà, una specie di SS dell'onestà morale ed intellettuale.
sempre a pronto a riunire la cassazione a sezioni unite per emettere sentenze di condanna a vita.
Ora sono un uomo z.occola, pronto a cedere a qualunque lusinga indossi una gonna ed un reggiseno (oltre la terza, s'intende  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
Thank you for your kind attention


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> Tutto quello che viene descritto in questo thread, come bene o male, ha un suo contrario opposto e speculare in qualche altro essere vivente, da qualche parte la fuori nell'universo.
> 
> Io sono per natura ed indole uno che vorrebbe rivalutare al massimo la tradizione, i famosi "old good times" come categoria generica per la quale il passato è meglio del presente perché i confini bene/male erano più definiti e definibili, vorrei aggrapparmici con le unghie e con i denti all'ontologicamente bene ed ontologicamente male.
> ...


 Non solo tu... credo sia impossibile spuntarla.


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2009)

Il relativismo non ha mica tanto fascino. Nel senso che non ti semplifica la vita, ma anzi te la complica. Il fatto che ci siano più verità, tutte ugualmente valide, dal mio punto di vista è moralmente scomodo.
Scomodo vivere con la consapevolezza che le tue ragioni non sono le uniche ragioni. Ti obbliga ad essere più rigoroso, non meno.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Ma ti agevola anche*



Iris ha detto:


> Il relativismo non ha mica tanto fascino. Nel senso che non ti semplifica la vita, ma anzi te la complica. Il fatto che ci siano più verità, tutte ugualmente valide, dal mio punto di vista è moralmente scomodo.
> Scomodo vivere con la consapevolezza che le tue ragioni non sono le uniche ragioni. Ti obbliga ad essere più rigoroso, non meno.


nel trovare sempre una comoda pezza di appoggio alle cose che in realtà sono, ovunque le si osservi, sbagliate.
E' un pò come dire "mal comune mezzo gaudio"


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti. Qui io sento buio... mancanza di luce, vuoto. Assenza, non presenza.


Esattamente.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> nel trovare sempre una comoda pezza di appoggio alle cose che in realtà sono, ovunque le si osservi, sbagliate.
> E' un pò come dire "mal comune mezzo gaudio"


Pero' questo mi sembra piu' paraculismo che altro.

Kind Regards


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ciò che si eredita, (chissà cosa c'è davvero nel dna...) conta molto.


Non parlerei di ereditarietà ma di carattere diverso e diversa posizione assunta dai genitori. Sto leggendo Lowen, molto interessante...


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (21 Gennaio 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Pero' questo mi sembra piu' paraculismo che altro.
> 
> Kind Regards


Bel Nick
Sempre piaciuta iron maggie o big balls maggie.
Il relativismo è la base filosofica del paraculismo.
E del resto L'Obergruppenfuhrer Ratzinger ha le sue buone ragioni per tentare di arginarlo


----------



## Nobody (23 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Il relativismo non ha mica tanto fascino*. Nel senso che non ti semplifica la vita, ma anzi te la complica. *Il fatto che ci siano più verità, tutte ugualmente valide, dal mio punto di vista è moralmente scomodo.*
> Scomodo vivere con la consapevolezza che le tue ragioni non sono le uniche ragioni. Ti obbliga ad essere più rigoroso, non meno.


 Questo ha un enorme fascino. Il relativo è il mondo. Dalla singola particella elementare che fuggirà per sempre ad ogni legge e ad ogni identificazione (e non per imprecisione tecnica degli strumenti, ma per sua natura), ai percorsi cerebrali che mutando, muteranno per sempre ogni morale ed ogni verità.


----------

